# Funny things your hedgehogs do :)



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nutmeg is my momma's girl, she isn't much to explore than to sit with you, but loves to climb into things. And her favorite thing, is sleeping. No matter where you will find her asleep especially if it's warm.

I let her roam in my room everyday, she decided she wanted to go back to sleep and thought my shoe was a perfect place for a nap.










Nutmeg also has a thing for books, licking them, anointing with them or even trying to eat them. Especially the Hedgie books


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone else's hedgehog does this or not, but Axel will run like crazy all night on his wheel, and the next morning when I go to wash the thing, he draws "pictures" with his poop all over the inside back of the wheel. He started with drawing perfect little circles all over, now he's moved on to triangles :lol: 
And they're all so straight and perfect!

*EDIT*
Also forgot to add that he'll huff and puff in his little house when I'm on the phone in the same room. Like he's trying to out-do me in a speaking contest, the little booger! lol Now I try to let him sleep instead of talking in the room.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

When Piglet meets someone for the first time he gets nervous and climbs up my shirt like a rock climber to hide on my neck partly underneath my ponytail. But once he does the sniff-lick-nibble of the new person he's totally fine


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Fiona absolutely refuses to use the front door of her igloo. She must use her nose to lift it up and go under. It's soo funny! The best is during the middle of the day, all of a sudden the igloo moves across the cage to her water bottle, slowly lifts up, and all you see is a little nose and tongue drinking. Make a noise and the igloo drops, only to slowly raise again a minute later and continue


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hedgie glue- cute! Luckily nutmeg likes to step in her water dish and washes her feet off. It gets a bit annoying cleaning out her dish 3 times a night. But at least we don't deal with poopy boots.

Abby's- cute! 

Fiona- aww, nutmeg used to do that until we switched her to a new fleece tent. Hedgies have the strangest habits.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Omg these are too funny! 

This might be tmi but... I have a few bras that have little bows in between my boobs. Every time I have Prim out she dives down my shirt and will start playing tub of war with the bows! It's hilarious... Unless someone is there and sees it. Then it's kind of awkward.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr. Prickles will crawl in my shirt in the evening, get himself all comfy and the proceed to have boy time. :?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Holstein, if I could've gotten in some girls shirt when I was a young lad...


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

@fionas_mommy
lol! Axel does the same thing. But he's scared of the igloo I bought him. I simply used a small cardbox box that he came with when I bought him and cut a hole in it. He loves that thing, and I can't find anything to replace it with that he'll accept! 
But he started refusing to use the little opening in it. He noses the box up and slides under. And the bottom of the sterillite bin isn't flat, even with the fleece, so the box sits with some openings underneath. And he'll look at me when I'm talking on the phone or something and just stare until I stop talking.
He's my little diva!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

^ all of these are so funny! 

Thimble loves his wheel squeaky... (unlike his momma because it keeps me up at night!) So I fixed the squeaky wheel that week. Nope- Thimble missed the squeak and decided to make his own squeals and squeak..ugh :lol: 

So I decided next time it got squeaky I would accept the lesser of two evils  and can sleep a little better at night now  What a little bugger!


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

This is such a fun topic! We haven't spent much time with Ama yet to see if she is going to be crazy at all, but we did get a funny little surprise this morning.

She decided that she wanted to do some rearranging.








I just put the little litter pan under her wheel yesterday because I thought it would help make clean up easier....Wrong! :lol: She must not really care for it too much so she covered her water bowl with it and spread the paper bedding material all over her liner.

She also moved her snuggle sack closer to her food bowl and pulled the "leaves" off of her tree igloo. At first I thought that she didn't want me to find her sleeping inside her igloo until I took a closer look.









So she decided to sleep in-between the igloo cover and her igloo instead of sleeping in her snuggle sack or _inside_ the igloo. I definitely got a nice laugh because of her this morning.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

hahaha Love all of the stories!!

We haven't had Pinball that long yet but I noticed a few cute things he does. Anytime I let him crawl under my shirt (near belly area), he will run around my stomach/back in circles like I'm his exercise wheel! :lol: I'm just thankful he's having fun and is not pooping all over the inside of my shirt :lol: 

Also, whenever he tries to climb up my sons belly towards his neck, my son will pick him up and put him back down on his belly (because he "tickles" too much near his neck). Pinball never gives up though and with each climb up he starts climbing faster until he's as fast as a rocket. :lol:


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the laughs guys awesome stories 
And I love that your hedgehog matches his surrounding like a chameleon lol perfect match to the shoe and the flooring 5stars little buddy ya got style


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I like this thread! Hedgies do the funniest things it's hard to pick just one but here is Henry's most recent stubborn learned behavior at its best....

I recently replaced his pet store bought igloo with a new hideaway. It has two little "doorways" instead of just the one entrance. Anyways I placed the openings at an angle different from how the igloo used to face. It has been about a week now and every single night I put him back in his cage after social time he continues his old routine of walking around and under his wheel and then straight into his home to sleep until we go to bed and lights are out....HOWEVER he has yet to remember the doorways are on the sides now! We get such a kick out of it every night because he will walk smack into the side of his hideaway before remembering and taking a few steps over to (successfully!) try again. Such a creature of habit!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I just bought Mimzy some ferret toys like the Super Pet Tip-N-Topple Ferret Toy
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/super-p ... oy/650865/ and the Marshall Pull N Go Toy
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/marshal ... oy/650751/ and also the Marshall Ferret Pop-N-Play
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/marshal ... ay/650463/ with extra balls. She loves the tip-n-topple toy. She was batting it all around last night. She wasn't too sure about the other two things. The pop-n-play is the playpen with the balls in it. I cut the holes in the sides bigger and added another hole to the third side to make it easier for her to enter and exit. I'm going to also add some fleece strips to it too. We'll see how it goes.


----------

